# Returning a dead betta to Petsmart



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So I am returning Ciel who passed away to Petsmart and I was wondering what I do and who to talk to. I never returned anything before.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You'll go to the cashier and let them know you have a return, and they will send the fish department person over to grab it and take a look and sign off on your receipt or either exchange or return. It's pretty simple


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds simple enough


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep that's how it works. Very simple, did it a couple weeks ago myself.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I guess Ciel was sick when I purchased him.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know where you live but the story I got when I returned my dead Betta less than 24 hrs after purchasing him, was "We've been having problems for the last month because we changed the way we do water changes". Yeah, I'm sure that's what happened.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Bring a water sample too.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sorry Ciel didn't make it, he was so pretty!

But yeah, I had a couple of the tetras in my new community/sorority tank not make it past a day, and I took them back along with a water sample. They didn't require it, they offered to test it and said it looked good. I left with two new tetras.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not too familiar with Petsmart bettas (as I tried avoiding them) but do they have a 15 or 30 day limit on their fish purchases? So if the fish dies at 31 days after purchase then it's no longer returnable?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Our petsmart has a 2 week return policy on fish. I have returned a fish to PetSuperMarket, and I had to bring a sample of the water he was in. You can check it online.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Petsmart has a two week return policy (14 days on the dot) here too. I think it's the same everywhere. Just make sure you have the receipt with you. Most places won't ask for a water sample, but you should bring one anyway just in case. I'm sorry about Ciel.


----------

